
Ask HN: Anyone else having YouTube remove private videos? - pgrote
I upload home videos to YouTube as a backup to my local storage. They are marked as private videos.<p>In the last week, YouTube has flagged for deletion 2 of the videos as being against their community guidelines. Since they have my children in the videos, I assume this is fallout from elsagate.<p>I appealed the first flagging since I couldn&#x27;t tell what was wrong with it. It seems this is an automated process since none of my questions in the appeal were answered.<p>The removals do not cause a negative effect on your account.<p>A couple of questions:<p>1) Has anyone else had private videos removed from YouTube?<p>2) Is there a way to contact support at YouTube for a specific reason as to why the video was removed?<p>Thanks.
======
ng-user
From what I've heard/read the process is very opaque and you may never truly
know why it was removed, or flagged.

Why not back them up to some physical storage you're able to control rather
than letting a 3rd party delete your backups on a whim?

------
dailen
Yes I have too but it was a while back. I had an unlisted video with no views
in like 2 years suddenly get flagged. My kids were dancing to the music during
the credits at the end of a movie. You couldn't even see the tv screen.

